# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Is Forum hacked?

## jeffmorris

When I visit this forum and go to click on the back arrow icon to go back to the previous page, I get a dialog box with two buttons that say "Play Now" and "No Thanks".

----------


## Eddie

Anyone else getting this?

----------


## ssayer

Not I (adding words in parenthesis to make the minimum post)

----------


## curious aardvark

nope - probably a browser issue. 
jeff - what browser do you use ?

----------


## printbus

> Anyone else getting this?


I had that appear yesterday, but just once.  IIRC, it appeared when I clicked on the forum button at the top, not using the back-arrow like jeffmorris.  Firefox used as browser here.

----------


## jeffmorris

I'm using Google Chrome.

----------


## Todd-67

I got it at lunch on chrome at work. I don't get it on mozilla at home. There are a lot of questionable spam posts. I am all for moderation of new sign ups but the staff isn't for it.

----------


## curious aardvark

> There are a lot of questionable spam posts. I am all for moderation of new sign ups but the staff isn't for it.


I read every one, some are just weirdos posting odd things - way i figure it if I deleted every dodgy post or just stuff I disagreed with, we'd lose half the forum :-)

And chrome is probably the least secure 'browser' (it's not a browser its near enough the full android os with built in windows vulnerabilities - use it at you peril) out there, for the simple reason that it's the most complicated and designed to run crap on your computer even if you are not directly using it as  a browser.
My advice as a 30 year computer professional - ditch it.

----------


## awerby

I'm using Chrome and not getting any of that. But I have to say, that sports-streaming spammer is getting on my nerves...

----------


## Todd-67

I have been an admin of some pretty questionable boards and it's not rocket science to figure out a spammer/hacker post. I was also an engineering system administrator currently sharing duties with design and adminastering the PDM system at work that I wrote the interface and workflow for.  :Wink: 

  A browser is as secure as the protection methods employed (antivirus spyware firewall and not being logged in as a user with administrative rights) and knowing what not to click on.  :Wink:  Chrome is not my choice but it is what the cloud based MRP/ERP system uses at work so that is what is on our computers.

----------


## Todd-67

> I'm using Chrome and not getting any of that. But I have to say, that sports-streaming spammer is getting on my nerves...


He is flipping annoying.  Whatever you do don't click on one of his links. Most that I have inspected a few of them and they were harmless but you never know what ones are not.

----------


## jeffmorris

Windows 10 Defender found malware and removed them. I stopped getting the annoying dialog box with two buttons that say "Play Now" and "No Thanks".

----------


## Todd-67

Interesting... our it department has been delayed in rolling out certain updates due to testing software compatability. Probably why i didn't get any of that  crap here at home.

----------


## curious aardvark

Actually if there isn't a link in a post, and english isn't their native language (or sometimes if it is and they use predictive text on a phone) then it can be tricky to tell if it's a genuine person or some weird attempt at profitless spam. 

We do get some really weird posts that are from real people.

----------


## chuangtastic

I'm not really getting this error.  Maybe should scan for malware?

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> He is flipping annoying.  Whatever you do don't click on one of his links. Most that I have inspected a few of them and they were harmless but you never know what ones are not.


*Never ever* click on spam links. It only puts money in their pockets. Ignore it and let us get rid of it.

----------


## Todd-67

I don't click on them. Just check out where the redirect is and then look at who the domain is regestered to.

Interesting thing is that this whole deal only lasted about 2 days (back to the OP's point). Haven't seen it since.

----------


## Roxy

> We do get some really weird posts that are from real people.


This is speculation, but my guess is a lot of them have alcohol as a 'contributing' factor.

----------

